# Ebola kit



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

I came across this story today about 400,000 Ebola kits that USAid is sending to Africa:

Inside An Ebola Kit: A Little Chlorine And A Lot Of Hope : Goats and Soda : NPR

I realized that this is something that is pretty easy to have set up on your own, just in case. Whether Ebola somehow makes it over here (hopefully not via a mutation that makes it transmittable via airborne method), or the next nasty N1H1, bird or swine flu, etc..., this is something that probably makes sense to have on-hand. I bet most people already have everything laying around, but it is another fun task that should take 10 minutes to get together and then cover it it all in a large black garbage back. Who knows, this may have to get tossed into the bug-out vehicle, in which case I'll have to interface with more people.

One other item - I didn't know that Pine-sol is such a good sanitizer that can be added with your laundry detergent to disinfect clothing with bacteria or viruses. I am unknowingly putting my family at risk by having my hospital scrubs laundered in cold water (they are purple) with everyone's dark clothing.

Enjoy!

hansonb4


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That and stay away from people as much as possible.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

I think it's interesting that WHO has stopped giving out updates on the ebola outbreak in west africa.

Makes one wonder what is being hidden.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> That and stay away from people as much as possible.


That's easy, I don't play well with others.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> I think it's interesting that WHO has stopped giving out updates on the ebola outbreak in west africa.
> 
> Makes one wonder what is being hidden.


Remember armed forces are over their now.. And the money WHO wanted has been given... So its no longer the problem of the WHO, they have what they want, military hates media so next we hear about it will be when it makes our neck of the woods


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ebola Death Rate 70 Percent, WHO Says in Dire New Forecast - NBC News

Nice new Ebola story from NBC.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I was actually a little bit surprised by the CDC forecast of over a million cases before the new year

apparently people are drawing the blood of people who survived ebola on the black market to create a potential by injecting the infected persons blood to get their antibodies

the more Ebola blood there is floating around out there the scarier the world is

but Wow over a million really. since this disease rises exponentially just think what that number would be after year

however it's fairly clear that you know the chance of getting to that level is probably a worst-case scenario the forecast not the likely outcome

http://news.yahoo.com/cdc-predicts-many-1-4-million-ebola-cases-154141261.html
..


----------



## kevin.L (Oct 1, 2014)

This is a start. I hope more will be done though.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

now its in our neck of the woods


----------

